# The Residences New York - Initial Impressions



## JohnPaul (Aug 5, 2018)

We just checked in for our first stay.  We are in a one bedroom premier.

Elevator from the lobby goes to floor 34 (?) to 44.  44 is the check in floor for The Residences.  Thus the elevator also serves Hilton Club - New York.

Small check in desk near the elevators.  Owners lounge is at the end of this floor.  Entire floor (which was hotel rooms) has been taken over by The Residences.  Rooms 4401 to 4455.  Floor 45 and 46 appear to have only 6 rooms each and are at the owner lounge end of the floor.  Good news is a new elevator going from 44 to 46 only so no waits like between floors at The Hilton Club - New York.

At the other end for floors 45 and 46 is the sales center, which is some of the most amazing space in the building.  I believe it is the part that was actually Conrad Hilton's penthouse.  Amazing views of Central Park from two story windows and a beautiful spiral staircase.

Everything is quite nice and the rooms look very much like the pictures on the website.  However, I'm far from overwhelmed for the price and the point cost.  We mostly look at other buildings with a sneak peak of the Hudson River if you stand at the window. 

Owners lounge does have some views of central park on one side.  Breakfast hours (owners only) is 7 to 10:30 (vs 11 at W 57th St).  Evening reception 5 to 7.

I'll do a full review later.  We are here 5 days and then come back after a few days elsewhere to 2 nights in the one bedroom penthouse.


----------



## brp (Aug 5, 2018)

(May want to change the title to indicate that this is New York, since there are other "The Residences.")

Would be interesting to know how the offerings in the lounge for breakfast and evening reception compare to W. 57th.

We used to own at Hilton Club, and the veeeerrrrrrryyyyy slow elevators were one of the worst parts. Don't expect that this is any better since it;s the same elevator system. W 57th was substantially better in this regard.

We'll be staying at the Hilton for a special rate (with a mandatory "update" ) over Labor Day. Currently in the hotel, but still trying to see if we can switch to W. 57th, or The Residences.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for your first impressions.  I'm curious to know how well insulated the units are for sound.  When staying at Hilton Club, I could hear people snoring in the room next to mine.  Enjoy your stay!  Are you seeing any shows?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 6, 2018)

Denise L said:


> Thanks for your first impressions.  I'm curious to know how well insulated the units are for sound.  When staying at Hilton Club, I could hear people snoring in the room next to mine.  Enjoy your stay!  Are you seeing any shows?



Wow. Did not know that. I have never heard any neighbors at W57.  Of course it is a purpose-built timeshare and it it newer. The Hilton Club and residences are refurbs of mid-century building.


----------



## brp (Aug 6, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Wow. Did not know that. I have never heard any neighbors at W57.  Of course it is a purpose-built timeshare and it it newer. The Hilton Club and residences are refurbs of mid-century building.



Hell, given how few units there re per floor at W. 57th, I rarely *see* any neighbors, much less hear!

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 6, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Wow. Did not know that. I have never heard any neighbors at W57.  Of course it is a purpose-built timeshare and it it newer. The Hilton Club and residences are refurbs of mid-century building.



It could just be me.  I've stayed there a few times, and it was always fine.  But the last time, for whatever reason, I had super auditory powers .


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 7, 2018)

No noise problems that I've noticed.  It does sort of amaze me that you can hear car horns 44 floors up.

FWIW I was a horrible snorer before I started on my CPAP.  I have had hotel security check on me twice due to complaints.  So you may just have had a super snorer vs a building problem.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 7, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> No noise problems that I've noticed.  It does sort of amaze me that you can hear car horns 44 floors up.
> 
> FWIW I was a horrible snorer before I started on my CPAP.  I have had hotel security check on me twice due to complaints.  So you may just have had a super snorer vs a building problem.



So hotel security would wake you up to tell you that people were complaining about your snoring?!  Wow, I've never thought to do that before.  I'm sure I had a super snorer neighbor.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 7, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> No noise problems that I've noticed.  It does sort of amaze me that you can hear car horns 44 floors up.



We were also amazed at hearing the horns and noise in Times Square on one of the top floors of the DoubleTree with the windows closed.  Made us appreciate the relative 'quiet' of W57.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 7, 2018)

I have owned at HCNY for two years and have yet to stay there as I have been burning through the thousand of "bonus points" but interested indeed as to what others have to say about the club.  I have been to 57th St. many times as my brother is an owner there.   I do think the 57th has a far better lounge, services, and arguably location but I was impressed at the rooms at HCNY.  When I was there they were relatively new and looked beautiful.  A little surprised with reports of noise issues but as was noted above it is reconverted from an old hotel HGVC 57 was built as a time share.


----------



## Smclaugh99 (Aug 7, 2018)

I owned 5250 pts at W57 since 2011, but got suckered into ‘upgrading’ to Kings Land 2BR (14kpts) New Years week to become Elite in 2015. I then had regret as it was hard to book as a non-owner. So I bought 3750 back into W57 in 2016 knowing that I could use my Kings Land points there as well. Unfortunately the “by Hilton club points” designation kicked in last year, so most of my points couldn’t be used until 44 days out. I usually need more than one room when I go to New York so I did an upgrade in May and converted all my points to Hilton Club NYC up to elite plus.  We stayed in a two bedroom last month for a week and it was great.  Yes it is a bit older but I think it’s every bit as good as W57 in terms of location and lounge. I also think it was fairly quiet in terms of street noise.  Since it’s closed to reservations from non-owners I don’t anticipate ever having problems booking in the future, even short notice.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 7, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> I owned 5250 pts at W57 since 2011, but got suckered into ‘upgrading’ to Kings Land 2BR (14kpts) New Years week to become Elite in 2015. I then had regret as it was hard to book as a non-owner. So I bought 3750 back into W57 in 2016 knowing that I could use my Kings Land points there as well. Unfortunately the “by Hilton club points” designation kicked in last year, so most of my points couldn’t be used until 44 days out. I usually need more than one room when I go to New York so I did an upgrade in May and converted all my points to Hilton Club NYC up to elite plus.  We stayed in a two bedroom last month for a week and it was great.  Yes it is a bit older but I think it’s every bit as good as W57 in terms of location and lounge. I also think it was fairly quiet in terms of street noise.  Since it’s closed to reservations from non-owners I don’t anticipate ever having problems booking in the future, even short notice.



Interesting trail of points to say the least.   Yes, I am indeed looking forward to staying there next year and beyond.  I also bought at the HCNY because of the closed reservation system as I will use this exclusively for my NYC vacation "home" now.   I already own properties in HI and have other time shares so taking my points to other locations will be limited (although I did have a great stay at the Elara in Vegas with my bonus points).


----------



## brp (Aug 7, 2018)

Smclaugh99 said:


> Since it’s closed to reservations from non-owners I don’t anticipate ever having problems booking in the future, even short notice.





Nomad420 said:


> I also bought at the HCNY because of the closed reservation system as I will use this exclusively for my NYC vacation "home" now.



We own at W. 57th, and live in California. Because of that, the likelihood of trying to book inside 44 days is very, very slim. So, for all intents and purposes, this is also a closed reservation system for our use model.

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 7, 2018)

brp said:


> We own at W. 57th, and live in California. Because of that, the likelihood of trying to book inside 44 days is very, very slim. So, for all intents and purposes, this is also a closed reservation system for our use model.
> 
> Cheers.


Same situation live in CA but occasionally do some short notice trips to NYC.  FWIW, I love 57th as well, some of those balcony rooms and penthouse suites are super nice!  My brother who has been an owner there for years has (almost) always been able to book when he wants there.  I believe he did have some issues a couple years back trying to book <30 days out but apart from that no problems.


----------



## brp (Aug 7, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Same situation live in CA but occasionally do some short notice trips to NYC.  FWIW, I love 57th as well, some of those balcony rooms and penthouse suites are super nice!  My brother who has been an owner there for years has (almost) always been able to book when he wants there.  I believe he did have some issues a couple years back trying to book <30 days out but apart from that no problems.



Thanks for the note. I do not anticipate trying to book that close in...but nice to hear that it may not be infernally difficult should that arise 

Cheers,


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 8, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> Same situation live in CA but occasionally do some short notice trips to NYC.  FWIW, I love 57th as well, some of those balcony rooms and penthouse suites are super nice!  My brother who has been an owner there for years has (almost) always been able to book when he wants there.  I believe he did have some issues a couple years back trying to book <30 days out but apart from that no problems.



Ive been following the availability for a few months and only time I have seen "great" availability for anything else than a studio is during july - Is that because NYC is crazy hot during the summer or just a coincidence?


----------



## brp (Aug 8, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Ive been following the availability for a few months and only time I have seen "great" availability for anything else than a studio is during july - Is that because NYC is crazy hot during the summer or just a coincidence?



No, it's the "crazy hot would never want to be there then" thing. Not coincidence at all 
Might also be a lot in August for the same reason 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 8, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> Ive been following the availability for a few months and only time I have seen "great" availability for anything else than a studio is during july - Is that because NYC is crazy hot during the summer or just a coincidence?



Hmm...Just checked. Yes closer-in is tighter but there is availability between now and December but may need to stitch together different room types if you want a full week (plus Studios anytime of course).  New Years still has availability (4 months away) and all room types are available from Jan to May 2019 (5 - 9 months).  Below is New Years -  heck one could stay Christmas Holiday starting on Dec 27 in the Penthouse if desired!


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 8, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Hmm...Just checked. Yes closer-in is tighter but there is availability between now and December but may need to stitch together different room types if you want a full week (plus Studios anytime of course).  New Years still has availability (4 months away) and all room types are available from Jan to May 2019 (5 - 9 months).  Below is New Years -  heck one could stay Christmas Holiday starting on Dec 27 in the Penthouse if desired!
> 
> View attachment 7718


Thanks for the update.  I noticed that the above states W 57th BY HILTON CLUB not HGVC.  Is this a relatively recent change?  Even as an owner I was always confused by this, it was once stated that the Hilton Club was a club within HGVC and somewhat separate from HGVCs (such as 57th).


----------



## GT75 (Aug 8, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> I noticed that the above states W 57th BY HILTON CLUB not HGVC. Is this a relatively recent change?



No, I think that has always been by Hilton Club.   Currently the following properties are included in by Hilton Club:


West 57th Street
The Residences
The District
Liberty Place Charleston (in development)
The Bay Forest Odawara (Japan)
The Hilton Club-NY is even separate from above.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 8, 2018)

LOL perh


GT75 said:


> No, I think that has always been by Hilton Club.   Currently the following properties are included in by Hilton Club:
> 
> 
> West 57th Street
> ...



LOL, thanks I think.  I am even more confused.  Some of this seems like it happened when HGVC split off from Hilton and went public.


----------



## brp (Aug 8, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> LOL perh
> 
> 
> LOL, thanks I think.  I am even more confused.  Some of this seems like it happened when HGVC split off from Hilton and went public.



Completely unrelated to that. We owned before the split and it was like that. There is a very good thread that you should look for that covers the differences between:


Regular HGVC
Hilton Club locations
W. 57th (even though "By Hilton Club", the rules are different from regular Hilton Club)

Cheers.


----------



## Nomad420 (Aug 8, 2018)

brp said:


> Completely unrelated to that. We owned before the split and it was like that. There is a very good thread that you should look for that covers the differences between:
> 
> 
> Regular HGVC
> ...


I'll check it out, I am aware of the booking rules differences between the various entities.  However, not to beat a dead horse I am pretty sure when 57th was built it was listed/called simply 57th St HGVC.


----------



## brp (Aug 8, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> I'll check it out, I am aware of the booking rules differences between the various entities.  However, not to beat a dead horse I am pretty sure when 57th was built it was listed/called simply 57th St HGVC.



Quite possibly. All I know is that when we bought, which was a bit after building, it was "By Hilton Club" and was pre-split. Of course, they may have been talking about the split at the time and being pre-emptive 

Cheers.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 8, 2018)

Nomad420 said:


> I'll check it out, I am aware of the booking rules differences between the various entities.  However, not to beat a dead horse I am pretty sure when 57th was built it was listed/called simply 57th St HGVC.



We bought W 57th St pre construction and it was always "By Hilton Club" even though that didn't mean much then.


----------



## phil1ben (Aug 14, 2018)

I just booked for a night at the Residences during Open Season in August. Have not stayed there yet but have stayed at 57th Street many times. The real benefit for me is that the $89.00 short stay cleaning fee (stays of 3 days or less) does not seem to apply at the Residences. Only had to pay the $69.00 Open Season fee.

Am I correct about this? 

Wonder why the fee would apply at one location in NYC but not the other.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 14, 2018)

GT75 said:


> Currently the following properties are included in by Hilton Club:
> 
> 
> West 57th Street
> ...




I divested my TimeShares a number of years ago (age and health) but if I were still in the game. I'd seriously consider the Hilton Club...

George


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 14, 2018)

phil1ben said:


> I just booked for a night at the Residences during Open Season in August. Have not stayed there yet but have stayed at 57th Street many times. The real benefit for me is that the $89.00 short stay cleaning fee (stays of 3 days or less) does not seem to apply at the Residences. Only had to pay the $69.00 Open Season fee.
> 
> Am I correct about this?
> 
> Wonder why the fee would apply at one location in NYC but not the other.



You are correct about housekeeping.  The Residences is intended to be upscale and the MF and point requirements reflect that.  Part of that structure is daily housekeeping and the ability for people to book limited nights with no extra fees.

For example, smallest one bedroom is one bedroom premier which is 12,600 points a week for high season.  MF (without club fee) are around $2900 for 2018.  Smallest (by points - not size) one bedroom at W 57th St is 7200 points per week.  You can own a studio premier for that number of points and pay around $1450 in MF (without club fee).


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 14, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> You are correct about housekeeping.  The Residences is intended to be upscale and the MF and point requirements reflect that.  Part of that structure is daily housekeeping and the ability for people to book limited nights with no extra fees.
> 
> For example, smallest one bedroom is one bedroom premier which is 12,600 points a week for high season.  MF (without club fee) are around $2900 for 2018.  Smallest (by points - not size) one bedroom at W 57th St is 7200 points per week.  You can own a studio premier for that number of points and pay around $1450 in MF (without club fee).



MF and pointwise I much prefer the west57 over the residence. Agree the residence is newer but the lack of lower point units and much higer MF is a turn down for me. I could ofc just buy the 16.800 points unit and have a much better ratio points/MF but that buyin is HUGE


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 14, 2018)

@JohnPaul now that you have stayed at both the Residences and W57 which do you prefer?


----------



## phil1ben (Aug 15, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> You are correct about housekeeping.  The Residences is intended to be upscale and the MF and point requirements reflect that.  Part of that structure is daily housekeeping and the ability for people to book limited nights with no extra fees.
> 
> For example, smallest one bedroom is one bedroom premier which is 12,600 points a week for high season.  MF (without club fee) are around $2900 for 2018.  Smallest (by points - not size) one bedroom at W 57th St is 7200 points per week.  You can own a studio premier for that number of points and pay around $1450 in MF (without club fee).



Interesting point. I recently booked a single weekday night at both 57th Street and the Residences. A Studio Premier for this single night was 510 points at 57th Street and 720 points at the Residences. I own at Miami/South Beach which has high maintenance fees ($1700/year[all in]for 7000 points Platinum). Even so the additional 210 points works out to $51.00/night which is less than the $89.00 cleaning fee. The $51.00 would be lower if I owned at a lower maintenance fee property.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 15, 2018)

phil1ben said:


> Interesting point. I recently booked a single weekday night at both 57th Street and the Residences. A Studio Premier for this single night was 510 points at 57th Street and 720 points at the Residences. I own at Miami/South Beach which has high maintenance fees ($1700/year[all in]for 7000 points Platinum). Even so the additional 210 points works out to $51.00/night which is less than the $89.00 cleaning fee. The $51.00 would be lower if I owned at a lower maintenance fee property.



I agree that for non owners it’s a better deal to pay more points but no fee. BUT If you stay 3 nights then the difference in you case would be 630 points and $153  and then it’s actually a worse deal. If you stay more than 3 nights then the deal gets even worse as you would not need to pay any additional fees at west57. 

The owners of the residence is the ones who pay more in mf to get daily housekeeping etc.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 15, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> ...BUT If you stay 3 nights then the difference in you case would be 630 points and $153  and then it’s actually a worse deal. If you stay more than 3 nights then the deal gets even worse as you would not need to pay any additional fees at west57.
> 
> The owners of the residence is the ones who pay more in mf to get daily housekeeping etc.



FWIW...I believe you are comparing with Studio Plus units (there are many at W57) which don't exist at Residences. The points values for the Studio Premiers are the same at both properties, however an exchanger would have a hard time securing a Studio Premier at W57 for more than 1 night because there are so few; they are coveted for low points for a higher floor with potential balcony unit.  )

IMHO, for Manhattan, W57 is the "Lagoon Tower" of the NYC properties. Lower points values because you can get a Studio Plus vs. Studio Premier + lowest maintenance fees in Manhattan (approx $1460).

For owning: akin to the 7000 point Vegas units which offer the biggest bang for the buck in regular HGVC, for By Hilton Club the W57 Studio Plus Plat (5250 point)/Studio Premier Gold (5100) resale units are the most economical way to gain access to NYC:

via resort reservation period for event weeks (e.g. New Years, Thanksgiving)
easy access to penthouse/premium/1 bedroom units on a studio MF
shorter notice reservations e.g. don't have to be online at midnight at nine months to make a reservation (9 Mos to 45 days)
owners Lounge
by Hilton Club privileges e.g. AI "free" reservations to stretch your points which are only available to 32k HGVC Elites. Open Season.
Single night reservations. RCI exchange requires a week.

I predict the Quinn will be more expensive and consistent points and cost-wise with the newer HGVC units such as Residences, GI, Towers.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 15, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @JohnPaul now that you have stayed at both the Residences and W57 which do you prefer?



We just came back for two nights in a one bedroom penthouse and I wanted to wait to see that before commenting.

The penthouse has different decor and layout from the one bedroom premier and various goodies like a heated floor in the bathroom and electronic shades.  I'll do a follow up review.

I'd have to say that the experience in both properties is great but different.

The Residences Pluses

- Daily housekeeping.
- No fee for stays under 4 days.
- Smaller boutique feel.
- Limited elevator need within the resort itself (vs getting up to the resort).  Most everything on 44 with dedicated elevator to 45 and 46.
- Restaurants and bars in the same building.
- Hugh TVs (65 inch)
- Views from the owners lounge.
- Views from some units (most seem to look at other buildings)

The Residences Minuses

- High MF and point costs.
- Nickle and dining for hotel services such as business center, bag check and package delivery (because they use the hotel itself).
- Main lobby is a madhouse of people everywhere.
- Competition for fewer units (non-owners as proportion of owners to units is the same)

W 57th St Pluses

- Wonderful lounge with outside space and amazing staff.
- Floor to ceiling windows (only penthouses at The Residences)
- Staff that make you feel at home starting with the doorman (staff at Residences great but you don't see them until the 44th floor)
- Great deal on the standard one bedroom units.
- Various units with balconies.
- Ability to see Manhattan while bathing in some units.
- No need to fight crowds in the lobby.
- Limited street noises in back side units. (They float up to 44th floor at The Residences)

W 57th St Minuses

- Towel exchange and garbage removal but no daily maid service.
- $85 fee on stays of 3 days or less.
- "Only" 55 inch TV's

We spent the 5 days in between our two stays here at The Residences at the Element by Westin hotel in the garment district using hotel points.  "Reasonable" hotel in Manhattan as about $250 a night including taxes.  Boy did we miss our timeshare experience.  Very happy to be back.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks @JohnPaul for your thoughtful comparison.

How did the lounge food compare? I noticed in the District that the lounge fare was pretty much the same as W57.

I'm surprised the Residences don't have a better view give they are on the 44th floor vs. 24 floors tops for West 57?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd say the lounge food is better at W 57th.  Nothing hot at breakfast but they have meat and cheese (ala Europe).  Oatmeal is instant.  Nice hot snacks (that other word is too hard to spell) in the evening.  They have a wine dispenser which is a silly perk as they aren't super great wines that need preserving and they go through the wine so fast they are constantly changing bottles and the bottles aren't going bad.  Good fruit in both morning and evening.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 15, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> I'd say the lounge food is better at W 57th.  Nothing hot at breakfast but they have meat and cheese (ala Europe).  Oatmeal is instant.  Nice hot snacks (that other word is too hard to spell) in the evening.  They have a wine dispenser which is a silly perk as they aren't super great wines that need preserving and they go through the wine so fast they are constantly changing bottles and the bottles aren't going bad.  Good fruit in both morning and evening.



I only thought you owned at NYHC and west57 but you got access to the Residence lounge too?


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 15, 2018)

We don't own at NYHC.   We briefly owned at The Residences.  When we bought back to W 57th St they said it wouldn't impact existing reservations so we get lounge access for the reservations we got while we were owners.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 15, 2018)

I wish By Hilton Club would give reciprocal lounge access to owners at all By Hilton Club properties. I am hesitant to try Residences even with the lower housekeeping fee because we get owners lounge access at W57. This would make By Hilton more like a "club" rather than access to a specific property.

BTW...you don't need the lounge at the District because you get a hot breakfast downstairs at the Embassy Suites.  Although I imagine that the evening appetizers would be better than the chips and pretzels downstairs.


----------



## brp (Aug 15, 2018)

It's interesting how people view things differently. While I'd rather not pay the $85 short-stay fee at W. 57th, I consider the lack of daily housekeeping a plus, and having any housekeeping at all a minus. Of course, a permanent DND (or LUFTA, as we call it ) sign takes care of tjhat.

Cheers.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 15, 2018)

How was the street noise/construction across the street noise at W57?  I'll be at W57 next month and am wondering if I should ask for a room facing north.


----------



## Cyberc (Aug 16, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> We don't own at NYHC.   We briefly owned at The Residences.  When we bought back to W 57th St they said it wouldn't impact existing reservations so we get lounge access for the reservations we got while we were owners.



Aarh sorry for the mistake. 

How was the lounge at the residence compared to NYHC(if you have stayed there in the past)?


----------



## brp (Aug 16, 2018)

Denise L said:


> How was the street noise/construction across the street noise at W57?  I'll be at W57 next month and am wondering if I should ask for a room facing north.



When we were there in April, the bulk of the construction was happening to the north (across 57th st.). Even when things were going, it was not all that noisy, Of course, we were there primarily on the weekend when they were not active. Weekdays may be more active.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 16, 2018)

Do the Residences have a laundry room? My one complaint about W57 is that there is no laundry. (I don't think in-room would be practical.) I have requested to management that the HOA consider adding a laundry room for those of us that come from long distances and like to pack light. 

BTW...we used Jay's Cleaners wash and fold around the corner where it can be dropped of and paid by the pound (min $14). But it would be nice to have easy access to machines in the building for smaller loads.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...18-08-19!8m2!3d40.7641501!4d-73.9774697?hl=en

The Embassy Suites hotel at the District had coin-op machines on the 4th floor we could access.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 20, 2018)

Both my reviews of the one bedroom premier and the one bedroom penthouse are now posted on the review side.


----------

